# Columbia 5 star Jet Rider



## kawilliams (Sep 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any pictures or information about the Columbia 5 Star Jet Rider?  I am trying to identify my bike and I am leaning towards the Jet Rider due to the chrome fenders and tank sections. Thanks for any help!


----------



## kawilliams (Jan 5, 2012)

*Anyone?*

Anyone have any info?


----------



## catfish (Jan 5, 2012)

kawilliams said:


> Anyone have any info?




Try this site.   http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/


----------

